# Le choix de l'ipad pour nos enfant ?



## sclicer (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour.
Voilà l'anniversaire du cadet arrive bientôt, demain en fait:rose:
Ce dernier va bientôt avoir 14ans, et son vieux PC ne tient plus la route.
Il a donc besoin d'une nouvelle station lui permettant d'aller sur internet, regarder des films, tchater, et lire des vidéos youtube.

Bref une utilisation courante et basique, je dispose moi même d'un imac et d'un ipad, qui me comble parfaitement. 
C'est là que j'ai penser à l'ipad, car il propose une certaine portabilité intéressante pour les enfants, très bien optimiser et moins "bouffe temps" je trouve.
Mon ipad remplace mon imac toute la journée de travail, et 1/2 du temps à la maison.
Peut-on transposer ce schéma  à l'enfant, c'est ce que je me demande.

Selon moi il répond aux besoins précités. Néanmoins il me reste certaines question en suspens.

32go est-ce suffisant ? J'ai 64 sur mon Ipad1 et seulement 27 rempli si je le bourre de séries lors de mes voyages. Mon porte monnaie n'est pas extensible, et le 32go semble juste. L'enfant à un mp3 pour sa musique. Du coup même avec certains dessins animés 30go réels ( sur 32go) semblent pouvoir tenir longtemps avec l'installation d'application/ photos ?

Les petits films imovies sont-ils lourds ? Car cela pourrait conditionner l'espace disque de la bête.

Existe-t-il des services comme mobile me, qui pourrait permettre de stocker des fichiers mepg/avi, jpeg et de pouvoir ensuite les télécharger" sur l'ipad ? Car sur mobile me je peux uploader mesvacances.avi de moins de 1go, mais je ne peux pas le lire sur mon ipad. Plutôt restreint donc.

L'ipad pour un ado à la place d'imac/macbook ? Pour ou contre ? 

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

totalement pour ! Ma fille qui est une très grande ado  21 ans s'accomode très bien de son iPad 64 Go qui est loin d'être plein, me dit-elle ! Elle s'en sert en outre pour prendre ses cours à la Fac, surfer, petits films... etc comme tous les jeunes qui en ont un
cordialement JPP


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

L'iPad 64Go semble bien oui, le 16 par contre... Rien que mon iPod Touch 16Go est rempli ^^


----------



## sclicer (1 Mai 2011)

Je pense que je vais être raisonnable et partir sur un 32. Car ce dernier et deux trois accessoire, ça fait déjà un certains prix.
Je pense que si toute sa musique est sur son ipod  (16go), il n'aura plus grand chose à mettre sur l'ipad.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mai 2011)

Heureux enfants :rateau: Nous  nous avions des frondes et des arcs en baleine de parapluie


----------



## Yak is back (2 Mai 2011)

j'avoue avoir encore du mal a trouver l'interet de l'Ipad. Il est beau, sympa mais perso j'aurais peur de m'en lasser

Mais je pense que je ne prends pas les choses comme il faut et que je le compare trop aux possibilités d'un portable.

Beau cadeau pour les enfants en tout cas


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mai 2011)

J'avoue moi aussi être plus sensible au MacBook Air... Mais bon les goûts et les couleurs.


----------



## Yak is back (2 Mai 2011)

Perso plus le Mac Book Pro plus performant pour la retouche photo niv processeur et stockage mais pas d'écran HD en 13 pouces sniff...


----------



## elamapi (2 Mai 2011)

Hum, je suis surement un vieux rabat-joie mais:

- 14 ans, perso, je garderais encore l'ordi en salle commune, même si je sais que ça ne l&#8217;empêchera pas d'aller surfer chez un ami, ça limitera un peu. Donc perso, l'iPad .. (sans compter le prix) c'est pas top en ce sens ou ça peut etre utiliser à l'insu de tout le monde et tout le temps.

- 14 ans, garçon, il ne me semble pas totalement hallucinant de dire qu'il voudra peut être jouer. Qui plus est de jouer en ligne avec des amis (que ce soit un MMO, ou des FPS genre COD). Là .. l'iPad .. c'est carrément  hors sujet.


Donc, m'est avis que tu confond peut être ce qui TE fait plaisir, avec ce qui pourrait faire plaisir, sur le moyen terme, à ton cadet (c'est sur que le jour même, recevoir un iPad va lui faire plaisir, mais dans 1 mois, quand ces 3 potes vont l'inviter à faire un tour sur Allods Online, WoW, ou fragger sur du CoD ... il va être un peu déçu).


@ les 3 au dessus, on parle d'un cadeau pour un garçon de 14 ans ...


----------



## UnAm (2 Mai 2011)

Je rejoins Elamapi.

@14 ans, on aime jouer avec ses amis... Le jeu, c'est bien; seul, c'est nul.


----------



## Ugooo (2 Mai 2011)

Je rejoinds elamapi également. L'ipad est a mon sens beaucoup trop limité. J'ai 22 ans et j'ai accès a un pc depuis que je sais lire (donc vers 6 ans) et je pense qu'un iPad suffit aux besoin dun enfant jusqu'à a peine ses 10 ans. Impossible de travailler, de faire de exposer etc sur iPad. Impossible de jouer a des jeux dignes de ce nom ( a plusieur en ligne ou même seul, les 2 ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients!)  Même si lavis dun ordinateur dans la pièce commune est un classique, je pense qu'il tend a disparaitre: de toute façon les conneries qu'il aura envie de faire ( et on en fait a cet âge) il les fera! L'important est le dialogue et l'éducation.  Pourquoi ne pas simplement lui demander ce qu'il veut? Quel est ton budget? Pourquoi pas un pc fixe aux alentour de 500 euros?


----------



## elamapi (2 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je rejoinds elamapi également. L'ipad est a mon sens beaucoup trop limité. J'ai 22 ans et j'ai accès a un pc depuis que je sais lire (donc vers 6 ans) et je pense qu'un iPad suffit aux besoin dun enfant jusqu'à a peine ses 10 ans. Impossible de travailler, de faire de exposer etc sur iPad. Impossible de jouer a des jeux dignes de ce nom ( a plusieur en ligne ou même seul, les 2 ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients!)  Même si lavis dun ordinateur dans la pièce commune est un classique, je pense qu'il tend a disparaitre: de toute façon les conneries qu'il aura envie de faire ( et on en fait a cet âge) il les fera! L'important est le dialogue et l'éducation.  Pourquoi ne pas simplement lui demander ce qu'il veut? Quel est ton budget? Pourquoi pas un pc fixe aux alentour de 500 euros?




Les conneries il les fera, c'est sur, mais s'il en fait moins, c'est pas plus mal. 

Puis il y a un moyen simple de négociation  ... enfin, perso, je gère comme ça, et ça fonctionne pas mal.

_"Tu prefère te payer ton ordi tout seul avec ton argent de poche .. ", ou ... "je participe LARGEMENT à ton ordi pour en faire un petit monstre pour gamer, mais il sera dans le salon ?"

Avec bien sur la possibilité de jouer tard / et ou avec des amis tout ça tout ça quand il n'y à pas classe le landemain et que les devoirs ont été fait (la, penser à investir dans un bon casque audio, et ... serrer les dents quand il est joue a COD et qu'il beugle sous teamspeak ... c'est le deal ...).

Ben, le choix a été vite plié 

Aprés bien sur à 16 , 17 ans ... la question ne se posera plus ... of course, y a des limites à tout ^^


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Heureux enfants :rateau: Nous  nous avions des frondes et des arcs en baleine de parapluie



C'était le bon temps, et on rigolait bien :love:
C'est pas comme maintenant, il faut toujours savoir si un i5 suffirait ou s'il faut absolument un i7. Comme si la vie en dépendait  

------------------------------------------------------------------

Je me joins à UnAm, elamapi, et Ugoo, et aux autres de la cohorte.
J'ai une petite fille qui a 14 ans aujourd'hui. Il y a longtemps qu'elle a des ordinateurs, dont un à elle (il est vrai que la famille en use ). Au début, ce fut une "élève" attentive. En grandissant, elle a découvert les trucs comme Facebook, et son seul jeu, c'est devenu cela. Quand on y voit ce qu'on y raconte, j'ai une furieuse envie des frondes et des arcs en baleine de parapluie !


----------



## sclicer (2 Mai 2011)

Bon je vous répond de maniere concise de mon propre iPad.

Déjà je recentre le thread,on parle bien d'un enfant de 14ans.
Niveau pc, le môme en a un depuis ses 8-9 ans, donc jamais un seul PC sera l'unique station de travail pour la famille.
Ensuite niveau jeux, le petit a tout connu, vus que le premier est passé par le stade gros gamer, ça l'a refroidis à l'écouter, il préfère jouer sur console et pour nous c'est mieux, car on peu contrôler l'accès et le temps de jeux. Ce qui n'est pas possible pour un ordinateur personnel, du moins sans se prendre la tête.

Concernant l'ipad limité, je travail 7-10h/j avec. Comme seul outil de travail, quasiment sans clavier ajouter. Pourtant je bosse dans du littéraire.
Sachant que dans son collège et lycée ils sont restés ( grand bien leur face ) sur des devoirs rendus à la main, il est loin d'avoir besoin de taper un mémoire.
Donc l'ipad est une machine de travail, mais avec des moyens précis qu'il faut avoir pris en connaissance.

L'ipad n'arrive que dans deux semaines, on a pris le temps d'en parler avec lui. Il semble réjouis par l'aspect nouveauté/ cadeau. Cependant même une fois expliquer les limites et avantages d'une telle machine, il reste toujours accroché.
Plus de streaming mais de la mobilité, du simple et des petits jeux non additifs ( pas des mmo, fps and co) ont l'air de remporter  un certain succès.

Nous ferons donc le test


----------



## edd72 (3 Mai 2011)

L'iPad, une ma machine de travail? Curieux... Sans parler des grosses limitations de la machine, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'on puisse être productif avec un usage sans clavier comme tu le décrits.

L'iPad est un très bon gadget, rien à dire là-dessus, mais ça reste un gadget, n'en faite pas ce que ce n'est pas même si ça vous fait plaisir de croire que ce que vous faites avec est du travail ;p


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Bon je vous répond de maniere concise de mon propre iPad.
> 
> Déjà je recentre le thread,on parle bien d'un enfant de 14ans.
> Niveau pc, le môme en a un depuis ses 8-9 ans, donc jamais un seul PC sera l'unique station de travail pour la famille.
> ...



Ah ah je sais pas exactement ce que tu fais dans le milieu littéraire mais j'espère que tu fais pas autant de fautes d'orthographe!
Surtout avec l'ipad, qui a le même système d'autocorrection (pourri) que l'iphone!

L'ipad est un jouet, un jouet cher, et a mon sens très vite limité voir peu utile.
Tu arrives à bosser 10h/j avec, tant mieux, crois moi que ton fiston va vite en voir les limites, très vite.

Il y a un poste sur le forum avec une personne qui justement témoigne (en mal) de son ipad.
Le fait est que ton fils a 14 ans, d'ici 2 ans, si c'est pas déjà fait, il aura un téléphone portable. On est en 2011 et à présent, on appelle cela smartphone. 
Comme la personne du post le dit (et je suis tout à fait d'accord), une fois qu'on a un smartphone, voir un iphone (et un pc/mac), l'ipad devient inutile.

Pour ce qui est des rendu a la main pour l'école, tu sais très bien que très vite il aura besoin d'un vrai pc, avec un vrai multitache, pour pouvoir faire des recherches internet, et rendre des travaux, meme les plus sommaires.
De plus, il est jeune, il a des potes, il doit faire un sport. Il va bientot se filmer avec ses copains entrain de faire des sauts en skate, ou des tires au but, ou des dunk etc... 
le montage video, la photo, le jeu... il faut un pc pour ça!
Ne parlons meme pas du visionnage de film.

Comme dit plus haut, j'ai surtout l'impression que tu t'ai deja fait un avis et que c'est décidé, tu n'en démordras pas! Mais calquer tes besoins à toi, pere de famille, à ton gamin de 14 ans, c'est aller droit dans le mur! (sauf ton respect  )

Je vois l'ipad comme AU MIEUX une plateforme conviviale, un truc familiale, qui est un peu tout et un peu rien, et qui traîne entre la salle a manger, la table du salon et la chambre de la petite derniere.
A mon sens c'est le remplaçant du sus-cité ordinateur familial placé dans le salon.
C'est pareil sauf qu'il est transportable, plus simple a utilisé, et plus à la mode, plus moderne. 

C'est l'anniversaire de ton fils, lui seul, son pc ne marche plus, offre lui quelquechose qui comblera vraiment ses besoins (présents, mais surtout à venir).


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ...
> L'ipad est un jouet, un jouet cher, et a mon sens très vite limité voir peu utile.
> Tu arrives à bosser 10h/j avec, tant mieux, crois moi que ton fiston va vite en voir les limites, très vite.
> 
> ...



je vous trouve bien péremptoire... et anti iPad  Je citerai un ami qui a un iPhone et une iPad et m'a dit récemment qu'il en avait un peu ras le bol et preférerait un téléphone non touch avec un iPad !
Quand aux heures de travail ma fille qui est en staps en est très contente et l'utilise pour prendre ses cours tous les jours et l'utilise bien sur pour le net.
je pense que chacun "voit midi à sa porte"... Mais évitons de généraliser des avis personnels  
En tout cas c'est un beau cadeau 
cordialement JPP


----------



## UnAm (3 Mai 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Bon je vous répond de maniere concise de mon propre iPad.
> 
> Déjà je recentre le thread,on parle bien d'un enfant de 14ans.
> Niveau pc, le môme en a un depuis ses 8-9 ans, donc jamais un seul PC sera l'unique station de travail pour la famille.
> ...



On dirait que tu as donc déjà fait ton choix 

Amusez vous bien avec l'iPad


----------



## 8ightman (3 Mai 2011)

Personellement, je suis aussi un "jeune", un viel ado mais encore au lycée! ^^
Mon père a un iPad 3G, il s'en sert pour jouer au freecell 30 minutes par semaine, chercher une recette pour ne pas aller au bureau quand il cuisine 1 fois par mois.
(Je précise que c'est un cadeau de noel de sa boite, ne criez pas tout de suite au "ah le bourge il achète un iPad pour pas l'utiliser) Le reste du temps, il est plutot dans un tirroir... Je l'ai jailbreaké juste histoire de tester Pages et Numbers (je pars de la maison l'année prochaine et aurait donc besoin d'un ordi) j'ai tenu 5 minutes à taper un texte et j'ai carrément laissé tombé le fait d'utiliser un iPad en utilisation étudiante la semaine (même avec acces pc fixe a la maison le W-E)...

Je suis partit en vacances la semaine dernière, j'ai un iPhone 4 comme téléphone. A part dans l'avion pour regarder un film (l'écran plus grand est quand meme avantageux et l'autonomie géniale dommage que le 2 ne soit pas Retina), et quand bien même j'avais l'iPad a coté de moi, j'ai soit utilisé mon iPhone, soit le pc portable...
Alors je sais pas si c'est une habitude que je n'ai pas prise mais bon je trouve que c'est plus un accesoire pour faire un peu d'angry birds quand on s'ennuye que vraiment un utilitaire! Je penche plus pour un macbook air ou pro a présent (mais plus le même budget! )

Bon après chacun son utilisation, si il trouve son comfort je suis content pour lui surtout qu'il a de la chance de recevoir un aussi beau cadeau (il est quand même beau, je lui enleverais pas cette qualité!) mais c'est pas ce que je conseillerais de premier abord à un jeune

Salutations


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> L'iPad, une ma machine de travail? Curieux... Sans parler des grosses limitations de la machine, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'on puisse être productif avec un usage sans clavier comme tu le décrits.
> 
> L'iPad est un très bon gadget, rien à dire là-dessus, mais ça reste un gadget, n'en faite pas ce que ce n'est pas même si ça vous fait plaisir de croire que ce que vous faites avec est du travail ;p



http://youtu.be/LMQih4Iffpg

http://youtu.be/t9jW7WDL2js

http://www.osirix-viewer.com/Snapshots.html


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> http://youtu.be/LMQih4Iffpg
> 
> http://youtu.be/t9jW7WDL2js
> 
> http://www.osirix-viewer.com/Snapshots.html



Bons exemples de ce que j'appelle "le prolongement" d'une machine principale dans le cadre d'applications très particulières, pour ne pas dire spécialisées.

L'iPad un gadget ? Oui si l'on ne s'en sert sans vraiment savoir quoi faire avec 

Déjà, comme "liseuse", si l'on supporte le côté incommode du poids dans les mains et l'écran, c'est déjà une bonne utilisation.

Personnellement, je n'en ai pas l'usage, je le dis simplement. Cela ne m'empêche pas de considérer que ça peut être une très bel outil de travail (et/ou de loisir), surtout s'il n'est question que de communiquer, ou de consulter. Bien sûr, ne pas vouloir en faire une machine "principale", c'est un non-sens.

Quant à mettre 500  pour en faire un cadeau à un gosse de 14 ans, non. Trop tôt encore. Curieusement, je pense qu'il s'agit davantage d'un outil d'adulte. Les "djeunes" préfèrent les portables, comme les MBA et les MBP.


----------



## sclicer (4 Mai 2011)

Sauf que mettre 1000-1500 euros dans un PC pour un enfant qui n'en a même pas l'utilité quand à la puissance, c'est aussi un non sens.

Chacun voit midi à sa porte c'est sûr.
Mais dénigrer l'ipad sans raison valable et essayer de me fourguer un pc à la rammase à la place, c'est tout aussi scandaleux. ( l'interessé  se reconnaitra)

Aujourd'hui c'est simple, si on préfère rester dans le monde Mac pour s'équiper à la maison, c'est cher. Le Mb de base se touchant à 1000 euros.

Certains l'ont compris, on peut utiliser l'ipad autre que pour jouer au freecell et lire 2 recettes, et ce de manières intensive, estudiantine voire professionnelle. Mais au départ il faut prévoir quelles ressources utiliser et quelles seront les limites. Moins versatile qu'un PC oui, incompétent dans certains domaines (infographie poussée, calculs mathématique) mais de là un simple gadget 

Concernant mon utilisation de l'ipad, je peux vous la faire en Mp ou sur un autre thread à votre demande, mais c'est un peu hs ici.
Sachant que pour taper mes notes, comptes rendus, recherche and co. Je n'ai aucune limite avec. Puis sur l'aspect littéraire de ma profession, ça n'engage pas le fait que je sois prof. de français, juste que je ne travail ni dans la science, ni dans la médecine par exemple

Néanmoins de retour au sujet, je vais passer à orange,pour voir ce qu'ils proposent comme offre, car avec eux j'ai déjà subventionné mon propre iPad, obtenant la 3G pour. 50 euros de moins sur le total apres résiliation ( offre limitée)


----------



## elamapi (4 Mai 2011)

Heu, je ne serait pas aussi virulent que certain, mais de la à dire que l'iPad peut servir de machine principale ... faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties.

-1 Pour la rédaction de texte simple, il est certes possible de le faire avec un iPad mais le confort est moindre, et de loin, de celui d'une machine de bureau, avec un clavier physique complet (pas le miniclavier alu , j'en sais quelque chose, je suis en train de revendre le mien et j'ai pris un complet), un écran correctement incliné et une chaise.  

Lalternative, c'est de prendre un support pour iPad, et ledit clavier bluetooth. Ce qui augmente le prix d'autant, et reste toujours inconfortable, car dans ce dernier cas, il faudra tendre bras et main en l'air pour sélectionner du texte.

Le système même de copy/paste et la recherche peut pratique dans Pages HD sont un defaut de plus pour une utilisation en machine principale (je ne parle même pas de la difficulté à éditer du doc word avec des cadre, la ou un simple openoffice le fait trés bien).

-2 L'édition graphique est possible, mais grossière, du à l'absence de finesse de la selection au doigt. 

-3 L'aspect ludique évolué est certe interessante, mais avec l'impossibilité de jouer en ligne avec des amis sur PC ou Mac.

-4 Le stockage reste trés trés limité et sans jailbreak, echanger des videos avec des amis, c'est juste ... pas trop possible sans effort de ces derniers.

-5 Le simple surf, même s'il est génial associé à une gestion tres personnelle du multitache  est juste totalement pas pratique. Exemple concert: Je suis en train de jouer, ou de dessiner, ou de rediger un truc, et je veux regarder une astuce / info sur le Web ... C'est faisable, mais long, et pas agréable.

-6 Le surf basique est à la longue moins agréable sur iPAd. Je surf, sur macgé, je veux linker une photo ... c'est fesable, mais pas agréablement (et ce n'est qu'un exemple).

-7 ni Flash, Ni java (donc exit plein de petit jeux / divertissement / utilitaire).


Alors l'iPad gadget ... pas forcement. Un SUPER complement de l'ordi principal, une ramification géniale en balade,  mais incapable de tenir la route en agrément d'utilisation comme machine principale. Même pour un usage minimaliste sauf à ne jamais utiliser d'ordi.


Pour le cas présent. 14 ans, bientot en juin, fin d'année donc passage probable au lycée (si ce n'est déjà fait). On commence à avoir besoin d'un ordi, on grandit, on commence à voiloir regarder Transformer 3 en streaming, les petites amies; essayez de surfez  et de remplir votre profil FB pendant que vous tchatez en cam avec votre petite copine ... c'est un sport de haute voltige sur iPAd (ou pas .. .en fait c'est pas possible).

Maintenant, peut etre que le fiston a accés sans soucis à un ordi complet à la maison, auquel cas, la donne est totalement différente.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> ...
> 
> -1 Pour la rédaction de texte simple, il est certes possible de le faire avec un iPad mais le confort est moindre, et de loin, de celui d'une machine de bureau, avec un clavier physique complet (pas le miniclavier alu , j'en sais quelque chose, je suis en train de revendre le mien et j'ai pris un complet), un écran correctement incliné et une chaise.



Heu je suppose que le clavier t'échappe un peu  quand tu sais faire, le miniclavier alu est merveilleux )
cordialement JP


----------



## elamapi (5 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Heu je suppose que le clavier t'échappe un peu  quand tu sais faire, le miniclavier alu est merveilleux )
> cordialement JP



Il est bien, mais en utilisation un peu intensive, surtout quand tu codes (hein, avec les "\" [] etc ...),  il est moins pratique que le clavier complet.

J'ai gardé ce mini-clavier plus d'un an (avec mon imac precédent), et la jme paye un complet (toujours celui d'apple, mais filaire) et y a pas photo. Pouvoir tapper ses chiffres rapidement (quand on à des codes assez long) c'est tres tres agréable.

Et bien sur, je passe sous silence les joueurs et le manque de touches facilement accessible et non atribué pour faire des macro.


----------



## Nicolarts (5 Mai 2011)

De ma part, je suis très content d'utiliser mon iPad 1 ! Je le sers pour mon plaisir : Regarder internet, jouer les jeux, regarder les films en DIVX, voir les films voie par Youtube quand je ne utilise pas mes ordinateurs ou je pars en voyage dans le train... C'est vraiment très pratique... 

C'est le seul chose ce que je suis un petit déçu : Adobe Flash n'existe pas... Apple a pu de créer un Flash spécial pour le fonction aux vidéos pour Facebook, les vidéos en FLV, les vidéos en F4V sur Safari de iPad :-/

Je me souviens bien qu'il faut payer un APP pour uniquement Facebook et pas dans les autres sites.

Ces deux formats (FLV et F4V) sont été utilisé dans les sites aux sociétés aux sourds... Et je ne peux pas les voir donc je suis obligé allumer un de mes ordinateurs. C'est un peu pénible ça... 

C'est vraiment dommage que ce n'est pas possible... Mais par contre, Apple a bien rasion d'interdit flash mais il a pu quand meme laisser pour les vidéos ! 

Un ado de 14 ans d'avoir iPad qui décevra sûrement par la manque de flash, ça veut dire qu'ils ne pourront pas y jouer gratuitement voie par les flash sur internet. A mon place, j'achèterais un Macbook Blanc pour un ado 14 ans.  

Voilà tout a dit


----------



## edd72 (5 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Pouvoir tapper ses chiffres rapidement (quand on à des codes assez long) c'est tres tres agréable.



Je n'utilise jamais le pavé numérique sur un clavier complet (sauf si je fait du tableur ou de la calculette). Est-ce vraiment plus rapide d'enlever ses mains du clavier pour aller chercher les chiffres sur le pavé numérique au lieu de laisser ses mains en place sur le clavier et d'utiliser la touche shift (petit doigt) avec le chiffre que l'on veut? Franchement, je ne crois pas. Et la plupart des programmeurs que je connais savent taper au clavier.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Il est bien, mais en utilisation un peu intensive, surtout quand tu codes (hein, avec les "\" [] etc ...),  il est moins pratique que le clavier complet.
> 
> J'ai gardé ce mini-clavier plus d'un an (avec mon imac precédent), et la jme paye un complet (toujours celui d'apple, mais filaire) et y a pas photo. Pouvoir tapper ses chiffres rapidement (quand on à des codes assez long) c'est tres tres agréable.
> 
> Et bien sur, je passe sous silence les joueurs et le manque de touches facilement accessible et non atribué pour faire des macro.



Je crois que simplement il faut que tu apprennes à te servir complètement d'un clavier  notamment à taper les chiffres et à utiliser tous tes doigts notamment pour les touches du bas \[] c'est nettement plus rapide en laissant les mains sur le clavier que d'aller chercher un pavé numérique.
cordialement JPP


----------



## elamapi (5 Mai 2011)

Bon, ok, c'est mieux le mini clavier que le grand.

Mais ce n'est pas le sujet en fait. Que ce soit le mini, ou le grand, aucun n'est present de base avec l'iPad.


----------



## edd72 (5 Mai 2011)

Oui, c'est sûr que le clavier virtuel de l'iPad...

Ca c'est comme le pad virtuel (pour les émulateurs par exemple) sur les smartphones (iPod y compris), c'est vraiment pourrave pour jouer...


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Mai 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Puis sur l'aspect littéraire de ma profession, ça n'engage pas le fait que je sois prof. de français, juste que je ne travail ni dans la science, ni dans la médecine par exemple




Pas besoin de préciser que tu n'es pas prof de français....


----------



## edd72 (5 Mai 2011)

C'est clair! 

Dans ce cas, moi aussi, je travaille dans le littéraire. Je bosse dans l'informatique mais je suis amené aussi à taper du texte (et si possible, sans faute... Alala! Tout se perd si les informaticiens ne font plus de faute et si les "littéraires" ne savent plus conjuguer un verbe du premier groupe au présent...)


----------



## Ugooo (5 Mai 2011)

Ou alors on peut préciser que la correction auto de l'ipad est vraiment pourrie...



> Mais dénigrer l'ipad sans raison valable et essayer de me fourguer un pc à la rammase à la place, c'est tout aussi scandaleux. ( l'interessé se reconnaitra)



Je me reconnais tres bien mais ce que tu dis est erroné.
Je dénigre l'ipad ouvertement, si tu lis mes premiers postes tu peux voir qu'il y a une argumentation riche, et partagée par plusieurs autres forumeurs.
Je parle en tant que jeune qui je pense arrive mieux que toi a cerner les besoin d'un ado de 14 ans.

Insinuer que je dénigre l'ipad, sois disant sans arguments, juste pour te vendre un pc (sois dit en passant pas du tout a la ramasse, qui aurait combler n'importe quel gamin de 14 ans), ça frole le propos injurieux.

Je pense qu'une machine d'occasion de quelque centaines d'euros, capable de faire tout ce que lui demandera un ado, c'est a dire surfer, jouer a tous les jeux, regarder des films, travailler, se déplacer.... c'est un bien meilleur investissement qu'un joujou a 600 euros. C'est mon avis, chacun le sien.

Va pas nous demander le notre si c'est pour nous insulter apres.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je parle en tant que jeune qui je pense arrive mieux que toi a cerner les besoin d'un ado de 14 ans.
> 
> Insinuer que je dénigre l'ipad, sois disant sans arguments, juste pour te vendre un pc (sois dit en passant pas du tout a la ramasse, qui aurait combler n'importe quel gamin de 14 ans), ça frole le propos injurieux.



Je pars sur le principe que tous les jeunes ne se ressemblent pas... (ça aurait été un monde d'un triste...) Partant de là, je pense que les parents connaissent mieux les besoins de leurs enfants... non ?


----------



## elamapi (6 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pars sur le principe que tous les jeunes ne se ressemblent pas... (ça aurait été un monde d'un triste...) Partant de là, je pense que les parents connaissent mieux les besoins de leurs enfants... non ?



Hum .. je suis papa, de deux gamins, et franchement ... j'ai souvent des surprises (et pourtant ... je suis un papa poule qui passe beaucoup, beaucoup de temps avec ses enfants). 

Moi jme dis toujours, qui peut le plus, peut le moins. En défaveur du pc portable d'occaz (voire neuf) a 300 ou 400, il y aura le poid, et c'est tout. Car globalement, on pourra tout faire dessus, avec comme seule limites éventuelles, la performance. Ce qui est pil poil l'inverse de l'iPad.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Hum .. je suis papa, de deux gamins, et franchement ... j'ai souvent des surprises (et pourtant ... je suis un papa poule qui passe beaucoup, beaucoup de temps avec ses enfants).
> 
> Moi jme dis toujours, qui peut le plus, peut le moins. En défaveur du pc portable d'occaz (voire neuf) a 300 ou 400, il y aura le poid, et c'est tout. Car globalement, on pourra tout faire dessus, avec comme seule limites éventuelles, la performance. Ce qui est pil poil l'inverse de l'iPad.



Tu as raison sur le fait qui peut le plus peut le moins... mais, une fois de plus tout dépend des besoins. Maintenant, est-ce que le papa a aussi envie de faire de la maintenance sur les ordinateurs. En cas de plantage (ben oui de jeunes qui sont susceptibles d'installer n'importe quoi), il est plus facile sur une tablette de réinitialiser et de tout resynchroniser. Or sur un portable... ben...

Je ne dis pas que la tablette est mieux... mais quand je vois mes neveux... franchement, dommage qu'ils aient un portable, trop ch**** à gérer lorsqu'ils plantent leur portable, surtout par rapport à leur utilisation


----------



## elamapi (6 Mai 2011)

Alors ... ma nièce à un portable et j'ai trouvé une solution "acceptable". J'ai fait un ghost qui tiens sur une clef usb bootable, avec les principaux soft installé.

Gimp/Openoffice/Avira/VLC/Spotify/Livemessenger.

Vu que l'utilisation, c'est 95% Facebook ... et tchat en cam avec les copines pour montrer sa chambre ou la dernière photo de Justin B.

Et en cas de soucis. Hop, plug, 3 click ca restore et ca repard aussi sec


----------



## Vpo (6 Mai 2011)

Ugooo, 

Je trouve aussi ta virulence anti-iPad dans ce post (je n'ai pas lu tes autres posts) pas très honnête et à la limite de la mauvaise foi. En as-tu déjà vraiment utilisé un de manière un tant soit peu sérieuse?
Dans notre famille, il remplace pour facilement 60% les utilisations de l'ordinateur. Mes 3 enfants l'utilisent intensivement. Outre les usages classiques (surf, email, films, musique...), il s'est révelé meilleur que l'ordinateur principal pour les tâches suivantes:

- musique (mes 2 ainés font de la musique): garageband sur iPad est vraiment une application incroyable, meilleure que la version Mac.
- jouer, c'est fou la variété et la qualité des jeux (de toutes categories) que l'on trouve sur l'app store et pour un budget tout à fait raisonnable. Et oui, il y a des jeux en ligne et multi-joueurs...
- recemment j'ai decouvert iMovie sur iPad. Eh bien je dois avouer que je préferre utiliser cette version que la version iMac. Un vrai plaisir

Quant à la suite iWork (Pages, Numbers...) si elle ne remplace pas les equivalents sur ordinateur, force est de constater qu'elle arrive dans bien des cas à dépanner pour ne pas dire plus (et en toute mobilité).

Si on ajoute la quasi absence de maintenance, comme l'a si bien dit NightWalker ci-dessus, par rapport à un laptop classique, cela commence à faire pas mal de points forts pour l'iPad.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Alors ... ma nièce à un portable et j'ai trouvé une solution "acceptable". *J'ai fait un ghost *qui tiens sur une clef usb bootable, avec les principaux soft installé.



Es-tu d'accord avec moi que tout le monde ne sait pas faire un ghost ?
Comme j'ai dit plus haut... tout dépendre de qui doit se charger de la maintenance et quelle utilisation faite avec l'appareil. Il n'y a pas un modèle unique.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pars sur le principe que tous les jeunes ne se ressemblent pas... (ça aurait été un monde d'un triste...) Partant de là, je pense que les parents connaissent mieux les besoins de leurs enfants... non ?



Pas du tout d'accord. Les parents connaissement les désirs et les exigences de leurs enfants uniquement sur le plan de la consommation. Ce ne sont pas forcément leurs besoins.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pas du tout d'accord. Les parents connaissement les désirs et les exigences de leurs enfants uniquement sur le plan de la consommation. Ce ne sont pas forcément leurs besoins.



Alors c'est triste... 

Mais j'en suis sur que parmi les désirs et les exigeances, si les parent arrivent à faire le tri entre ce qui est caprice et réelle nécessité, alors ils ont cerné les besoins...


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Alors c'est triste...
> 
> Mais j'en suis sur que parmi les désirs et les exigeances, si les parent arrivent à faire le tri entre ce qui est caprice et réelle nécessité, alors ils ont cerné les besoins...



Heureusement ! Mais, comme tu le dis très bien : si les parents arrivent à faire le tri entre ce qui est caprice et réelle nécessité ! Ce n'est pas très évident, et ça peut provoquer (je vais utiliser un mot doux) des impairs.


----------



## elamapi (6 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Es-tu d'accord avec moi que tout le monde ne sait pas faire un ghost ?
> Comme j'ai dit plus haut... tout dépendre de qui doit se charger de la maintenance et quelle utilisation faite avec l'appareil. Il n'y a pas un modèle unique.



Moui, enfin dans ce cas, faut tenir compte de la maintenance du mac ou du PC pour itunes  Parce qu'un iPad sans Ordi fixe, ca pose soucis (pas de backup, pas de "gros" téléchargement", pas de mises à jours). 

@au dessus. Pour iMovie j'ai du louper un épisode. Tu film avec ton iPad ? ou tu arrive a faire du montage des videos faites avec ton iPhone/Caméra numérique directement sur ton iPad.

Parce que, deja que se trimbaler avec ton iPad dans la poche c'est juste ... pas pratique, alors filmer avec c'est carrement inconfortable. J'ai essayé juste 5 minutes et j'en avait déjà plein les bras.

M'enfin, c'est un débat stérile. Car vous comparez vos besoin et vos envie, avec ce que vous croyez savoir des besoins et des envies d'un ado qui n'est pas le votre.

Moi ce que je dis est factuel. 

- On ne peut pas faire certaine chose, techniquement (tchat video en même temps qu'autre chose / jouers avec ses amis sur mac/pc, monter les videos prises par sa camero ou un gms autre qu'iphone , Absence de java et de flash - snif adieu miencraft)

- il faut forcement un Ordi pour stocker les "gros fichiers" (les films télécharger
 sur le net)

Alors vous pouvez me dire que l'Ado ne voudra jamais jouer a un jeu avec ses amis, ne voudra jamais télécharger un divx sur megavideo, ne voudra jamais video-tchater avec ses amis tout en matant une video, ou en surfant, ne voudra jamais faire de petit  montage video autre que pris avec l'iPad, qu'il ne voudra jamais jouer a un jeu flash ni java. C'est possible. 

Mais c'est possible aussi qu'un jour assez proche, il veuille le faire.

Avec un iPad, il ne pourra pas. C'est tout.
Avec un Ordi, il pourra.

C'est factuel.

Et pour les parents qui connaissent les "envie" de leur enfant. Un ami d'un des miens, qui n'est pas sortif pour 3 sous, et encore moins temeraire a vu le mien  avec son Skate. Ils sont aller faire mumuse un moment, et bizarrement, 1 semaine apres, le copain avait un skate tout neuf.

C'est pas une généralité. Mais se dire qu'on connait son enfant et qu'on est sur qu'il ne changera jamais d'avis ... ca me parrait juste totalement illusoire.


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2011)

tout cela me laisse perplexe, pour ne pas dire que cela me fait doucement rire.
un jeune adolescent, c'est quoi ?

c'est quelqu'un qui ne sait pas le plus souvent ce qui va lui convenir, parce que il n'a pas encore le recul nécessaire pour évaluer ses besoins.

c'est aussi une personne en devenir qui veut expérimenter.

mon rôle de parent est de lui donner les moyens de découvrir, essayer, se planter, revenir, réussir, abandonner.

donc il n'y a pas de solution claire et précise : mon enfant n'est pas le votre.
et même si je crois connaître mon enfant, je peux sans me tromper dire que je ne le connais certainement pas beaucoup plus que je ne connais le(s) vôtre(s).

donc, ipad, macbook air, macbook pro, imac ou mac pro (je dois en oublier) ne sont pas la solution et ne le seront jamais. un netbook affreux est peut-être la réponse à son attente.

fixez un budget, demandez à votre gamin de chercher ce que LUI désire en tenant compte de cette limite, ajustez en le guidant dans le choix économique et technique, accompagnez son choix sans forcer la décision et peut être vous aurez atteint l'objectif qui est de permettre au gamin de grandir.

Vous allez vous planter, peut être, lui aussi, mais vous lui aurez permis d'éprouver ses choix. (Et les vôtres seront à l'avenir plus surs aussi  )

Et à son âge cela n'a pas de prix.


----------



## woulf (6 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Vous allez vous planter, peut être, lui aussi, mais vous lui aurez permis d'éprouver ses choix. (Et les vôtres seront à l'avenir plus surs aussi  )
> 
> Et à son âge cela n'a pas de prix.



Voilà !

Et pour le reste, il y a Eurocard-Mastercard


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2011)

Pour les parents décroissants ou pingres (souvent les mêmes) :


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Moui, enfin dans ce cas, faut tenir compte de la maintenance du mac ou du PC pour itunes  Parce qu'un iPad sans Ordi fixe, ca pose soucis (pas de backup, pas de "gros" téléchargement", pas de mises à jours).


Ben justement, dans le cas présent ce problème ne se pose pas...


----------



## Ugooo (6 Mai 2011)

Vpo a dit:


> Ugooo,
> 
> Je trouve aussi ta virulence anti-iPad dans ce post (je n'ai pas lu tes autres posts) pas très honnête et à la limite de la mauvaise foi. En as-tu déjà vraiment utilisé un de manière un tant soit peu sérieuse?
> Dans notre famille, il remplace pour facilement 60% les utilisations de l'ordinateur. Mes 3 enfants l'utilisent intensivement. Outre les usages classiques (surf, email, films, musique...), il s'est révelé meilleur que l'ordinateur principal pour les tâches suivantes:
> ...



Allez tu n'es pas sérieux. j'ai un pote qui a un ipad et je l'ai beaucoup utilisé.
Tout ce que tu dis est vrai mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut si tu avez lu tous mes posts, tout ce que propose un ipad est proposer dans un iphone. Un gamin de 14 ans de tardera pas a avoir un smartphone. Donc l'ipad dans le cas présent (remplacement d'un ordi, a la base) c'est pas bien calculé.
Evidemment que l'ipad est plus gros et que c'est plus utilisable, mais non ça ne remplace pas un ordinateur. Silteplait ne vas pas comparer les jeux de l'ipad avec des jeux PC, ne compare pas garage band ipad (ou imovie ) avec garage band du mac (ou imovie mac) ou n'importe quel autre soft pour faire de la musique.
Pareil pour works ou page... Le clavier tactile de l'ipad est insupportable, encore plus avec la correction auto (essayez de faire une recherche d'un groupe sur youtube, par exemple...).

Un PC, meme d'occasion, servira toujours plus un adolescent (j'ai pas dit "à" un adolescent), qu'un ipad.

Je suis content de voir qu'Elamapi, Iluro 64, Da Capo et d'autres sont de mon avis!
Je rejoinds l'avis comme quoi le mieux a cet age là c'est détablir un budget avec un plafond en discutant avec l'interressé, et le laisser choisir, tout en le guidant.


----------



## hartgers (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

L'important est de cibler des besoins, et vous l'avez déjà fait. À mon sens, l'iPad est un excellent outil, mais malheureusement trop limité pour l'instant. Nul doute que dans 2 ou 3 ans d'évolutions ce sera un ordinateur complet, mais pas encore. Votre fils s'accommodera en tous cas, je pense, de toute solution, du moment qu'elle lui permet :
&#8211; D'aller sur facebook, ce gros truc velu dont tout le monde raffole (je n'ai pas encore saisi pourquoi),
&#8211; À son âge, peut-être encore d'accéder à msn,
&#8211; De voir des films en ligne, sans les restrictions de la conversion via iTunes,
&#8211; De taper trois simili-exposés par an (là un logiciel anémique suffit amplement à de nombreux besoins), mais c'est plus un prétexte qu'autre chose,
&#8211; De voir des photos et des films d'amis facilement (facebook fait l'affaire d'après ce que j'en vois)
Quasi tous ces usages sont couverts par l'iPad, sauf les films en ligne. Certains parlent ici de jeux massivement multijoueurs. C'est à voir, mais je ne crois pas que tous les jeunes de cet âge là aient forcément envie d'y jouer (en particulier vous évoquiez l'expérience repulsive de votre fils aîné), même si c'est une très forte tendance. Pour le coup, la question peut se poser : a-t-il envie d'y jouer ? Si non, un iPad peut être adéquat.

Par ailleurs, je me permets de donner un point en faveur de l'iPad : la protection contre la pornographie, sujet souvent tabou. Sur un PC classique, ce genre d'addiction, très en vogue de nos jours chez les garçons de 12 à 16 ans (voire plus), peut exposer la machine à de nombreux virus et malwares qui rendront le PC inutilisable, un cadeau empoisonné en somme. Lorsque j'étais au collège (il n'y a pas si longtemps ), je voyais tous mes camarades pencher vers ce vice auquel j'ai résisté, mais je sais que je suis une exception. Si ce genre de sujet n'est pas tabou ou offensant dans votre famille, peut-être avez-vous déjà évoqué la question et trouvé une entente. Mais il est fort probable que votre fils cherchera cet usage dans un appareil mobile et connecté à internet.

Si la solution intermédiaire peut être un Mac, il me semble intéressant de rappeler que vous êtes enseignant, et que vous avez donc accès aux réductions correspondantes. Ça n'est pas énorme mais non négligeable. Et vous connaissez sans doute le refurb (actuellement, des MacBook Air à 850&#8364;).

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je choisirais un Mac. Peut-être un MacBook (Air). À cet âge, j'ai eu un iMac blanc core duo, et c'est actuellement ma station de travail, malgré son âge. Un iPad ne m'aurait jamais duré et apporté autant, car non évolutif et assez "fermé" (entendez par là qu'on ne l'améliore pas techniquement).

Bonne chance dans votre recherche.


----------



## elamapi (7 Mai 2011)

Je rebondi sur les besoins "basique" comme le tchat entre amis qui est un truc tres utilisés par nos adolescents.

Essayez de faire un truc tout bête. 

Aller sur Facebook, ET tchater via msn ou le tchat FB.

Juste ca. 

Aprés ça, on reparlera de la différence d'utilisation d'un ordi (mac/pc ou autre) et d'un iPad. 


Entre les limitation purement technique, ET les défauts d'ergonomie intrinsèque  à ce genre de produit (defaut dont on s'accomode LARGEMENT en cas d'outil secondaire, ou en situation de mobilité pure) je concerve un GROS doute quant à la possibilité de remplacer une machine complete par un iPad.

J'aimerai d'ailleurs savoir qui n'a qu'UN iPad et pas d'Ordi.

Et dans ce dernier cas, QUI retouche ses photos uniquement sur iPAd, ne redige ses doc QUE sur iPad, je monte ses videos QUE sur iPad, ne télécharge ses warez/divx QUE sur iPAd (pas de faux-cul hein, on sait tous que ca existe LARGEMENT). 

Ca doit exister, mais franchement, pensez vous sans hyprocrysie aucune que c'est fréquent ?


----------



## hartgers (7 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> ...ne télécharge ses warez/divx QUE sur iPAd (pas de faux-cul hein, on sait tous que ca existe LARGEMENT).



Si ça fait référence à moi, j'avoue ma totale ingénuité et méconnaissance dans le domaine. Pas besoin de me traiter de faux-cul !  Pour ce qui est du téléchargement illégal, ça doit être possible sur iOS, mais avec le jailbreak j'imagine. En même temps c'est tellement enfantin de jailbreaker... Ça reste tout de même moins accessible que les "courts d'eau de montagne"+Transmission !



elamapi a dit:


> Ca doit exister, mais franchement, pensez vous sans hyprocrysie aucune que c'est fréquent ?



Le simple fait qu'il faut un ordinateur pour utiliser un iPad réduit grandement le nombre de personnes avec seulement un iPad. Pour ce qui est du multitâche, du basculement d'une app à l'autre, c'est un peu un faux problème. Sur ordinateur, de nombreuses personnes ignorent ou utilisent mal les astuces ergonomiques conçues par les développeurs : en vrac Exposé, Aero shake, Spotlight, le bidule du coin à droite sur W7, bref ces petits + auxquels les gens préfèrent déplacer leurs innombrables fenêtres dans tous les sens quitte à perdre un temps précieux. L'iPad a brisé la notion de fenêtre, de fait le passage d'une app à l'autre est assez fluide (quoiqu'améliorable), et les notifications apparaissent fraichement n'importe quand, assurant le passage d'une tâche à une autre.

Ce qui manque, c'est une gestion plus poussée du contenu multimédia. Sur ordi, on prend une photo, on la met dans tel logiciel de photo, puis on l'exporte et on s'en sert ailleurs... Sur iOS c'est à ma connaissance impossible.

Quant à tout faire sur iPad, c'est encore prématuré. La bêbête est encore jeune et immature. Il faut laisser le temps au public de comprendre le tactile, s'y habituer pui inventer de nouveaux usages. Ça prendra un certain temps, et pour l'instant il est clair que l'iPad n'est qu'une machine de complément.

Mais, s'il y a un ordinateur familail, alors l'iPad peut convenir en complément à notre jeune cadet Spiff, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

Un ado serait mieux servi avec un MB, avec un vrai clavier et des programmes permettant d'accéder à toutes les fonctions, cela en pensant à ses futurs besoins.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2011)

hartgers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'important est de cibler des besoins, et vous l'avez déjà fait. À mon sens, l'iPad est un excellent outil, mais malheureusement trop limité pour l'instant. Nul doute que dans 2 ou 3 ans d'évolutions ce sera un ordinateur complet, mais pas encore. Votre fils s'accommodera en tous cas, je pense, de toute solution, du moment qu'elle lui permet :
>  D'aller sur facebook, ce gros truc velu dont tout le monde raffole (je n'ai pas encore saisi pourquoi),
> ...



Ce post nous renvoie à un débat "ancien" qui a eu lieu à la sortie de l'iPad, dans les pages de Mac G. La question n'était d'ailleurs pas de savoir si l'iPad était un gadget, mais à quoi pouvait bien servir ce curieux produit, qui n'était pas un "smartphone", ni une tablette au sens où on l'entendait. Deux idées générales s'affrontaient et dont il est question ci-dessus :

C'est un prolongement d'ordinateur
C'est un ordinateur

Depuis, des réponses "industrielles" ont montré que c'était effectivement un "prolongement" d'ordinateur, dans la mesure où l'iPad n'est pas autonome, mais nécessite un Mac pour "exister".

Vouloir en faire un ordinateur autonome, c'est sans doute vouloir le faire "monter" en équipement pour qu'il devienne un MBA. Le MBA est sans aucun doute une excellente et intelligente machine, mais, dans le classement des  machines selon leurs possibilités et leur puissance, ce ne sont que des "produits d'entrée de gamme". En faire une machine "principale" implique qu'on n'a que des besoins très classiques, très limités, des besoins "nomades" et non pas des besoins "fixes". Les MBP ont l'avantage sur le MBA de pouvoir, sous certaines conditions, de satisfaire à la fois le besoin "principal fixe" et le besoin "principal nomade", et, disposant d'une puissance plus que suffisante, de toucher à tout. Entre l'iPad et le MBP, il y a un gouffre peuplé de différences de prix, de possibilités et d'utilisations.

Petite précision quant à la "perversité du détournement" : avant que les "ados" et les moins jeunes ne s'emparent de l'informatique pour leur propre usage, le sens de "mobilité" était très précis : il s'agissait de pouvoir transporter d'un point à un autre son centre informatique personnel. Aujourd'hui, chez Apple en tous cas, le nombre de  machines portables vendues, MBA, MB, MBP, dépasse le nombre de machines fixes, iMac et Mac Pro. Cela en dit long sur l'essor de l'ordinateur portable et de ses possibilités actuelles. Pourtant, ce n'est pas donné  un iMac de même prix qu'un MBP est bien plus puissant et bien plus "confortable" à utiliser. Oui, mais, il ne permet de visionner des films en regardant un match de foot à la TV assis  sur un canapé, ni de tchater le soir dans son lit, ni de se replier dans les toilettes pour être tranquille 

Bref, toutes ces machines portables ne sont plus des centres informatiques personnels mobiles, mais essentiellement des outils de communication, avec écoute et visionnage, nécessitant les mains pour écrire (un peu), les yeux pour lire et voir (toujours), et les oreilles pour entendre (de temps en temps) : tchat, musique, vidéo (au sens cinéma-TV). Pour "travailler" ? Je ne sais pas. En tous cas, il s'agit d'un usage "domestique" et non plus d'un usage "professionnel".

Quelle machine est la plus proche de ces besoins, smartphone exclus ?

Un jour, peut-être, l'iPad se rapprochera au plus près de cet usage domestique, la bureautique devenant accessoire. Mais de façon autonome


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> J'aimerai d'ailleurs savoir qui n'a qu'UN iPad et pas d'Ordi.



Perso je ne connais pas, et cette question est absurde. Si on achète un iPad en connaissance de cause, c'est qu'on a déjà un ordi, et que parfois un iPad suffit largement. Par exemple, *je peux comprendre* que dans une famille avec deux enfants, qu'il n'y ait qu'un ordinateur suffisamment puisant et des iPads. Et c'est le cas de sclicer, l'instigateur de ce fil.


----------



## elamapi (7 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Perso je ne connais pas, et cette question est absurde. Si on achète un iPad en connaissance de cause, c'est qu'on a déjà un ordi, et que parfois un iPad suffit largement. Par exemple, *je peux comprendre* que dans une famille avec deux enfants, qu'il n'y ait qu'un ordinateur suffisamment puisant et des iPads. Et c'est le cas de sclicer, l'instigateur de ce fil.



C'est bien ce que j'ai dis assez rapidement. Si l'enfant a, à loisir, accés à une machine complete, alors la donne change totalement.

Il faut remettre ma remarque dans le cadre du post de l'auteur original. 

C'est à dire le pere qui a déjà un iPAd, déjà une machine, et le fiston qui doit avoir un iPad. 

Ainsi, si l'ordinateur du papa n'est pas accessible (il l'emporte, il ne veux pas qu'on s'en servce, il ne veux pas qu'on installe des jeux dessus, il ne veux pas qu'on l'utilise le soir pour jouer etc ...) alors on sera dans le cas d'une personne qui a un iPad (l'ado) et pas d'ordi à proprement parler.


@hartgers: 


Non, je ne faisais pas référence à toi en ce qui concerne les warez/divx mais des ados, beaucoup beaucoup plus prompts à vouloir télécharger la dernière musique ou le dernier film (sauf si papa a budget illimité pour tout payer sur iTunes), du coup rien à voir avec le jailbreak de l'iPad.

Quand à l'ergonomie, il 'y à pas besoin de chercher bien loin des réponses scientifique. Je prend un mac ou un pc, windows osx ou linux. Je suis un utilisateur lambda. Le clique sur l'icone msn,  ou skype et je tchat avec sandrine, je clique sur l'icone Firefox et je surf. C'est tout. 

Ca c'est infaisable avec une tablette (que ce soit iOS ou Android) c'est tout.

C'est sur que pour du surf pur, la tablette, iPAd en particulier est géniale, mais mettez vous encore une fois dans l'hypothere ou vous n'auriez QUE la tablette, et vous vous seriez un ado.


----------



## Ugooo (7 Mai 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce post nous renvoie à un débat "ancien" qui a eu lieu à la sortie de l'iPad, dans les pages de Mac G. La question n'était d'ailleurs pas de savoir si l'iPad était un gadget, mais à quoi pouvait bien servir ce curieux produit, qui n'était pas un "smartphone", ni une tablette au sens où on l'entendait.



Si justement, je pense que le débat de fond est bien de savoir si l'ipad est un gadget.
Une des définition de gadget pourrait etre : *Un gadget est un objet souvent ingénieux, mais presque toujours inutile à long terme.*

A mon sens, l'essence meme de l'ipad vient du tactile.
Je n'ai pas d'ipad mais j'ai un iphone et meme si j'en suis tres satisfait, je me suis posé de nombreuses question a son sujet apres quelques mois d'utilisation.
Je me suis en effet rendu compte que je passais BEAUCOUP plus de temps sur ce smartphone que sur mes anciens téléphones portables lambda. 
Au début, je me suis dit que forcément, vu que les smartphone se rapproches d'un ordinateur, on est tous le temps connecté, tous le temps a chercher une info, a aller checker ses mails ou facebook, ou a jouer a un jeu au toilette par exemple 
Mais c'est prendre le probleme par le mauvais bout a mon avis.
J'ai un téléphone portable depuis pres de 7 ans maintenant, et je n'ai quasiment JAMAIS joué aux jeux dessus, encore moins au toilette (cet exemple n'est pas glamour mais c'est le plus parlant ahah). Bien que dans mon forfait j'ai toujours eu une petite offre OFFERTE de consultation internet (javais de quoi consulter une info sur internet pour un ciné ou pour chequer mes mails), je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.

Donc pourquoi changer mon utilisation? pourquoi me rendre compte que ça fait une demi heure que je suis aux toilette, a juste parcourir les menus de mon iphone, ou de jouer a des jeux débiles et meme si divertissant franchement sans grand interet, ou a trainer un temps fou sur le net a rien faire. Encore une fois je prend lexemple des toilettes mais je me suis souvent apperçu qu'apres metre couché j'ai passé plus d'une heure a ne rien faire sur mon iphone! Je n'avais aucun besoin précis, mais les micro-besoins/envies se crééaint au fil de mon utilisation.

Je pense que l'explication est simplement le *tactile*. Bien qu'existant depuis des années, apple a revolutionné le tactile en le rendant plus précis, plus réactif, plus intuitif etc... bref le tactile d'aujourdhui!
Et tout le probleme vient de la! On a envie d'utiliser le tactile, on a envie de naviguer dans les menus, parce que c'est fun! c'est intuitif, on se croirait presque dans Minority Report!

Mais ça s'arrete la, finalement, ça reste un objet qu'on a envie d'utiliser, sans avoir d'utilisation précise en tete. Pas de besoins. *L'utilisation est une fin en elle meme.* J'en suis presque persuadé.

Donnez le choix a quelqu'un: une action précise (surf, retouche photo, jeu etc...) 
Si cette action est importante pour lui, qu'il lui faut absolument chercher une info importante sur internet, ou qu'il faut absolument une belle retouche, ou qu'il a envie de jouer des heures a des jeux fouillés, des vrai jeux video a mon sens, et non des "jeux passe-temps"...
Il choisira un PC/MAC.

*L'ipad est sublimé par le tactile et son utilisation ne découle que du plaisir qu'il procure a etre utilisé. Pas de ce qu'il offre comme possibilité.*

Tout est plus light, plus futile sur l'Ipad. 
Revenons à un exemple de jeu : j'ai Angry birds, j'adore Angry birds, j'ai passé des heures sur Angry Birds, mais Angry Birds reste un jeu "passe-temps".
Ce genre de jeu existe depuis pres de 30 ans avec les jeux d'arcade et de scoring etc...
Il a juste été sublimé par le tactile.

Mais moi qui joue a des jeux video depuis presque toujours, si d'habitude j'ai envie de jouer à un jeu, je joue à quelquechose qui d'apres moi, avec les années d'évolution techniques (mais pas seulement), se rapproche presque de l'Art. Aujourd'hui, un bon jeu (série des Metal Gear Solid, Assassin's Creed et autre) devance la plupart des gros blockbuster américains (Transformers au hasard, ou Avatar si j'ai envie d'alimenter la polémique). Pas seulement par la technique (qui juste pendant des années était un frein) mais par le travail des dévellopeurs artistique, des scénariste, des réalisateurs. Le vrai jeux video est en passe de devenir (presque) un art.

On est tres loin du jeu passe temps de scoring, addictif au possible.

Il y a jeu et jeu, autant qu'il y a surf et surf, et qu'il y a traitement de texte et traitement de texte (merci Ugo pour cette phrase profonde!  )

Par là j'entend que OUI l'Ipad peut faire beaucoup de chose que les PC font, mais c'est qu'une pale copie d'une utilisation. C'est juste sublimé par le tactile.

L'Ipad es agréable, certes. L'Ipad n'est ni *serieux*, ni *utile* qu'on ne viennent pas me dire le contraire. (il crée lui meme l'utilité qu'on lui trouve, c'est la définition meme du gadget!)

Comme je l'ai deja dit, a mon sens, il ne peut qu'etre une "station d'appoint" conviviale qui traine entre la chambre de la petite derniere qui joue avec (comme elle jouerait avec une Nntendo DS), la cuisine, le salon (lieu de vie et de passage) et le piano (c'est vrai que ça reste tres pratique pour aller chercher des partitions sur internet, j'avoue).


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Si justement, je pense que le débat de fond est bien de savoir si l'ipad est un gadget.
> Une des définition de gadget pourrait etre : *Un gadget est un objet souvent ingénieux, mais presque toujours inutile à long terme.*
> 
> A mon sens, l'essence meme de l'ipad vient du tactile.





*Diverses définition de gadget*


Objet dont lintérêt réside plus souvent dans son originalité et sa nouveauté que dans son utilité (un dictionnaire pour le sens propre).
Action, décision peu efficace, qui ne résout pas les vrais problèmes (un dictionnaire pour le sens figuré).
Un gadget est un objet souvent ingénieux, mais presque toujours inutile à long terme. C'est un type de cadeau courant lors des fêtes de fin d'année. (Wikipédia)

Question (fond) : l'iPad répond-il à l'un de ces définitions ?

Réponse (personnelle) : non. Je me base sur les différentes utilisations et les applications qui lui donnent un sens. Même pour les entreprises, un gadget de 500 à 700 euros, ce n'est plus un gadget, c'est un outil à rentabiliser.


Le tactile n'existe que parce qu'aujourd'hui la technologie pour en disposer est arrivée à une certaine maturité et abordable industriellement au niveau du "grand public". Le tactile ne date ni de l'iPad, ni de l'iPod, ni de l'iPhone. Il y a de nombreuses années que certaines caisses de super et autres hypermarchés ont utilisé le tactile puis l'ont abandonné au profit de la lecture de code-barre par laser, plus rentable.


----------



## Ugooo (7 Mai 2011)

Attention, je ne dit pas vraiment que l'ipad est un gadget, je dis que l'utilisation grand public de l'ipad en fait un gadget!
Evidemment que, comme la pub apple le montre, l'ipad peut etre utilisé dans les hopitaux pour visionner resultats de radio ou d'IRM, peut etre utilisé dans les entreprises pour faire des bilan annuels, graphes etc... et remplace ainsi le bon vieux tableau.

Mais pour les gens comme vous et moi, les enfant, les ado, les adultes, le grand public, l'ipad ne remplace pas un ordinateur, l'ipad est un complément, une platforme mobile simplicissime et surtout LIMITEE.
 Je sais pas, le choix entre les deux pour un adolescent qui va bientot rentrer au lycée me semble tellement évident que je n'arrive pas comment on peut penser autrement sans etre de mauvaise fois. Pour Sclicer, pourquoi ne pas simplement avouer que l'ipad fait plus envie, car il est plus sexy (dans le sens, acidulé, a la mode, "in") ? Des le premier post on sent clairement une envie de la part du pere qui penche vers l'Ipad, sans vraiment rationaliser le probleme.
Je suis le seul a m'inquieter pour OS X Lion? J'ai pas encore switché, je compte le faire, mais le fait que Lion soit une refonte de Snow leopard avec un ajout de nombreuse fonction d'iOS me rebute.
Je veux un ordinateur, pas un interface iOS rudimentaire.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2011)

Je voudrais apporte un complement d'info, un ado de 14 ans peut utiliser uniquement un iPad et je dit bien cela peut lui convenir, c'est un choix. Je connais une personne qui à mon âge sois 18 ans et utilise internet seulement une fois par mois et encore. Tout le monde ne passe pas sa vie sur le net et n'a pas forcement même besoin d'un PC (ce qui n'est absolument pas mon cas, je suis bien le contraire). J'ai également un autre ami qui utilise son iPod touch au quotidient pour surfer et pour ses besoins, l'iPod lui suffit amplement (facebook et msn). 

En ce qui me concerne n'importe quel iDevices ne suffit pas à tout le monde, certain (comme moi) ont besoin de fonctionnalité comme le Flash, et tout ce qu'apporte un PC et Mac: (Mac OS, Windows, Linux, jeux, programmation, OS, réseaux, montage, retouche photos, console (terminal), gravure DVD, espace disque, grand écran et le couple clavier souris ...).

Pour finir, en génral à 14 ans, ont a besoin d'utiliser le flash avec son ordi et pas pour youtube 

(merci de prendre cette phrase au second degrés )


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour finir, en génral à 14 ans, ont a besoin d'utiliser le flash avec son ordi et pas pour youtube



Voilà pourquoi que je déconseille ceux qui ont 14 ans pour acheter les iPad ! Comme je dis le même chose dans le message précèdent sur ce sujet : Achète un MB ou MBA si on veut !

C'est un mauvais idée de donner un iPad à un ado qui ne sert pas Flash ! ça posera les problèmes car beaucoup des jeunes sont utilisent les sites qui utilisent beaucoup les flashs. Je vous donne un exemple : http://www.jeux-gratuits.com/ Mais sur iPad, ça ne fonctionne pas... Comment les ados peuvent y aller à ce site sur iPad ? Pour moi, c'est impossible, c'est pourquoi je ne conseille pas pour ceux ont 14 ans d'acheter les iPad !


----------



## Geoffrey198 (11 Mai 2011)

Je suis un ado...et franchement, je ne vois pas comment un iPad pourrait remplacer mon ordinateur. C'est une machine qui fait "un peu de tout et beaucoup de rien".
Les possibilités offertes par un iPad sont beaucoup trop limitées pour un ado dont les besoins et les envies évolueront rapidement.
De plus, peu importe l'utilisation, il est beaucoup plus agréable d'être confortablement assis devant son ordinateur que de tripoter le 10" tactile d'un l'iPad.

De plus, vous vous trompez un pensant qu'un ado se contente des fonctions basiques d'un ordinateur (internet, tchat, musique et vidéo). Ça fait des années que j'utilise mon ordinateur pour faire de la MAO, de l'infographie 3D et j'en passe. Et je ne suis pas un cas isolé...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> De plus, vous vous trompez un pensant qu'un ado se contente des fonctions basiques d'un ordinateur (internet, tchat, musique et vidéo). Ça fait des années que j'utilise mon ordinateur pour faire de la MAO, de l'infographie 3D et j'en passe. Et je ne suis pas un cas isolé...



Tous les ados ne se ressemblent pas, heureusement d'ailleurs. En ce qui concerne mes neveux, ils ne sont pas très ordis...


----------



## Geoffrey198 (12 Mai 2011)

Bien sur que tous les ados ne se ressemblent pas. 
Il ne s'agit pas de savoir si il passera beaucoup de temps devant son ordinateur ou son iPad mais de savoir ce qu'il en fera. Je connais très peu d'ados qui pourrait se contenter d'un iPad comme machine principale (il est impossible de lire un DVD, de télécharger massivement, de brancher des périphériques USB, de surfer dans de bonnes conditions, de faire plusieurs choses simultanément...).
Et si l'ado ne s'intéresse vraiment pas à l'informatique, pourquoi dépenser 600 euros dans un iPad ?


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Et après on ose dire que mon avis sur l'ipad, ce bijoux de technologie révolutionnairement révolutionnaire, est de mauvaise foi, juste pour refourguer ma soit-disant daube...

Allons donc!

Sclicer fait une erreur en choisissant l'ipad. POINT.

De toute façon ça fait un moment que lintéressé est parti joué à doodle jump avec le cadeau de son fils...


----------



## elamapi (12 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tous les ados ne se ressemblent pas, heureusement d'ailleurs. En ce qui concerne mes neveux, ils ne sont pas très ordis...



Oui, tout les ados ne se ressemble pas. M'enfin, a moins que tu ne sois toi même dans ladite tranche d'age, tu es obligé de reconnaitre que globalement, ... on à beaucoup de chance d'avoir des comportement commun. 

Y a un lycée devant mon ancien appart. J'ai donc souvent assisté à la sortie des classes (sans par, jadis, de mon experience au lycée). Et même si tous les ados ne se ressemblent pas, tu ne peux pas imaginer le nombre de clone que je vois, le nombre d'entre eux qui se mette à tapper des SMS a peine le portail franchit est à peine éloigné de 100%. 

Donc bon .. c'est vrai, on est tous différent mais y a quand même une periode ingrate ou cette différence passe au second plan.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Oui, tout les ados ne se ressemble pas. M'enfin, a moins que tu ne sois toi même dans ladite tranche d'age, *tu es obligé de reconnaitre que globalement, ... on à beaucoup de chance d'avoir des comportement commun*.



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... mais je pars sur le principe que le comportement commun n'est pas une généralité. Donc, je dis juste que donner son avis sur l'utilisation d'un tel ou tel outil *à des enfants*, je précise bien à *des enfants*, est très très difficile car seuls les parents les connaissent mieux. Et on ne peut appliquer *"franco"* son expérience personnelle dans ce cas bien précis.

Dans le cas de mes neveux (je ne peux donc être dans cette tranche d'age), un iPad leur suffit. Mais je pense que dans ton cas avec tes enfants, ce sera insuffisant. La réciproque est vraie aussi. Donc on peut continuer à en discuter, on continuera à tourner en rond. Appliquer un cas global est certainement le plus facile... mais est-ce judicieux ?



			
				elamapi a dit:
			
		

> Y a un lycée devant mon ancien appart. J'ai donc souvent assisté à la sortie des classes (sans par, jadis, de mon experience au lycée). *Et même si tous les ados ne se ressemblent pas, tu ne peux pas imaginer le nombre de clone que je vois, le nombre d'entre eux qui se mette à tapper des SMS a peine le portail franchit est à peine éloigné de 100%*.



Alors doit-on, en suivant cet exemple, donner à tous les enfants dans cette catégorie un smartphone ? c'est quand même plus facile de taper des textes avec un clavier alpha numérique et plus performant aussi.


----------



## elamapi (12 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... mais je pars sur le principe que le comportement commun n'est pas une généralité. Donc, je dis juste que donner son avis sur l'utilisation d'un tel ou tel outil *à des enfants*, je précise bien à *des enfants*, est très très difficile car seuls les parents les connaissent mieux. Et on ne peut appliquer *"franco"* son expérience personnelle dans ce cas bien précis.



Bien sur  d'ou l'interet, dans le cas présent, (l'iPAd) de ne pas s'auto brider sur un produit avec plein de limitation (par rapport à un ordi portable) et permettre à l'enfant de changer d'avis ou de gout sans avoir besoin de racheter une machine 3 mois plus tard.






NightWalker a dit:


> Alors doit-on, en suivant cet exemple, donner à tous les enfants dans cette catégorie un smartphone ? c'est quand même plus facile de taper des textes avec un clavier alpha numérique et plus performant aussi.


Aucun rapport, c'est juste pour dire qu'il n'y a pas besoin de connaitre l'adolescent de quelqu'un pour avoir une vague idée des changement d'avis possible à cet age la.

Autant je ne peux pas affirmer que l'ado de X portera forcement un tshirt guess demain. Autant je peux t'affirmer avec une marge d'erreur SUPER reduite que s'il en porte un maintenant, il ne voudra plus porter cette marque a moyen terme.

C'est pareil pour l'iPad.

Je me doute que ca fera plaisir à n'importe qui d'en avoir un. Mais je peux affirmer avec une marge d'erreur super reduite, qui quiconque à un iPad voudra un ordi à moyen terme(pc/mac ou machin).


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> * Mais je peux affirmer avec une marge d'erreur super reduite,qui quiconque à un iPad voudra un ordi à moyen terme(pc/mac ou machin)*.


Bien trop affirmative ton affirmation... ça fait plus d'un an maintenant qu'ils sont sur l'iPad 1. Et vue leur utilisation et leur activité, ce n'est pas prêt de changer (selon leurs parents). Peut-être quand l'ainée rentrera en terminal...


----------



## elamapi (12 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Bien trop affirmative ton affirmation... ça fait plus d'un an maintenant qu'ils sont sur l'iPad 1. Et vue leur utilisation et leur activité, ce n'est pas prêt de changer (selon leurs parents). Peut-être quand l'ainée rentrera en terminal...



Il n'ont pas accés à l'ordi des parents ??


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Il n'ont pas accés à l'ordi des parents ??



Ce n'est pas interdit... mais pratiquement jamais. Ils préfèrent jouer à des jeux non informatique ou leur Wii. Le peu d'utilisation informatique c'est juste pour consulter leur page FB ou quand il y a des recherches sur internet pour leurs devoirs. Donc l'iPad suffit dans son rôle. Ça leur arrive bien sur d'utiliser l'ordinateur de leurs parents, mais vraiment très très rare.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (12 Mai 2011)

Peut-être que l'iPad suffit...
Mais la question qui importe le plus est: qu'est-ce que l'iPad leur apporte de plus qu'un ordinateur ? Ont-ils vraiment besoin de la mobilité et de la simplicité que leur offre un tel appareil ? Le rapport avantages/désavantages est-il bon ?
L'iPad n'offre ni la mobilité d'un smartphone ni le confort d'utilisation et la polyvalence d'un ordinateur... Dans cette mesure, que peut-il apporter à quelqu'un qui possède les deux ?


----------



## elamapi (12 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas interdit... mais pratiquement jamais. Ils préfèrent jouer à des jeux non informatique ou leur Wii. Le peu d'utilisation informatique c'est juste pour consulter leur page FB ou quand il y a des recherches sur internet pour leurs devoirs. Donc l'iPad suffit dans son rôle. Ça leur arrive bien sur d'utiliser l'ordinateur de leurs parents, mais vraiment très très rare.



Ba dans ce cas c'est que je dis depuis le debut. La donne change du tout au  tout. Donne un iPad a un gamin qui a déjà accés à un ordi, et peut donc  quand il en à envie ou besoin, l'utiliser pourquoi pas. Perso, a 14 ans, je ne le ferais pas pour d'autres raisons comme la necessité de "limiter" les conneries (je dis bien limiter ... on peut pas éradiquer ...).


----------



## Ugooo (13 Mai 2011)

Si ton gosse est en cm2 et s&#8217;apprête à rentrer en 6e d'ici quelques mois, tu ne lui achètes pas une ardoise à feutre, mais un beau bureau (taillé dans un seul bloque de chêne massif...ou commandé chez Ikéa).

Qui peut le plus peut le moins, et qui ne prévoit pas plus loin que le bout de son index, quand il s&#8217;apprête à entrer dans un monde où, meme si il n'aura à son sens pas besoin d'un ordinateur, on lui demandera (profs, employeur, impot, culture, communication) d'effectuer un certain nombre de taches, est mal barré. 

(oui j'aime les proposition subornnées relatives )


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Peut-être que l'iPad suffit...
> Mais la question qui importe le plus est: qu'est-ce que l'iPad leur apporte de plus qu'un ordinateur ? Ont-ils vraiment besoin de la mobilité et de la simplicité que leur offre un tel appareil ? Le rapport avantages/désavantages est-il bon ?
> L'iPad n'offre ni la mobilité d'un smartphone ni le confort d'utilisation et la polyvalence d'un ordinateur... Dans cette mesure, que peut-il apporter à quelqu'un qui possède les deux ?



Leur besoin est très simple, accès internet à la maison. L'avantage de l'iPad est qu'il peut être promené partout à la maison simplement. Et sur ce type d'utilisation, la position de lecture de l'iPad est plus confortable qu'un portable. Je veux dire, l'iPad se tient comme un livre, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un portable, qui nécessite de le poser quelque part.

Dans le cas où ils ont besoin de taper un document pour l'école, il y a le fixe de la maison.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------




elamapi a dit:


> Ba dans ce cas c'est que je dis depuis le debut. La donne change du tout au  tout. Donne un iPad a un gamin qui a déjà accés à un ordi, et peut donc  quand il en à envie ou besoin, l'utiliser pourquoi pas. Perso, a 14 ans, je ne le ferais pas pour d'autres raisons comme la necessité de "limiter" les conneries (je dis bien limiter ... on peut pas éradiquer ...).



Voilà... c'est exactement ça...


----------



## edd72 (13 Mai 2011)

La question initialement posée par Sclider était "L'ipad pour un ado à la place d'imac/macbook ? Pour ou contre ?"

Ca dépend après ce qu'on attend d'un imac/macbook mais la réponse semble clairement "non".

Après s'il ne s'agit que d'aller sur facebook et youtube (comme suggéré par Sclider), et donc juste un outils de navigation sur le web alors "oui"... Mais ça va pas bien loin.
Le jour où il a un exposé à taper (même minimaliste), il ne le fera sans doute pas sur son iPad...


----------



## Ugooo (13 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Après s'il ne s'agit que d'aller sur facebook et youtube (comme suggéré par Sclider), et donc juste un outils de navigation sur le web alors "oui"... Mais ça va pas bien loin.
> Le jour où il a un exposé à taper (même minimaliste), il ne le fera sans doute pas sur son iPad...



J'espere, pour la santé de son bulletin de notes!

Franchement, meme pour Youtube et Facebook, l'ipad va 5 min, mais ya pas le comfort d'un pc!

C'est lent, on peut pas faire de multifenetres, plein d'options ne sont pas accessibles...


----------



## Geoffrey198 (14 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Leur besoin est très simple, accès internet à la maison. L'avantage de l'iPad est qu'il peut être promené partout à la maison simplement. Et sur ce type d'utilisation, la position de lecture de l'iPad est plus confortable qu'un portable. Je veux dire, l'iPad se tient comme un livre, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un portable, qui nécessite de le poser quelque part.


A coté de ça, un iPad a un écran beaucoup plus petit qu'un portable. Et une partie non négligeable de cet écran est masquée par le clavier virtuel lorsque ce dernier est en cours d'itilisation. De plus, il n'est pas très agréable de taper du texte sur un iPad sans le poser...
Et comme il a été dit plus haut, même lorsqu'il s'agit simplement de surfer, un iPad est beaucoup plus limité qu'un ordinateur.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Et comme il a été dit plus haut, même lorsqu'il s'agit simplement de surfer, un iPad est beaucoup plus limité qu'un ordinateur.



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... vas-tu acheter un scooter lorsque un vélo te suffit ?


----------



## Geoffrey198 (14 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... vas-tu acheter un scooter lorsque un vélo te suffit ?


Si un vélo coûtait le prix d'un scooter, j'opterai sans doute pour le scooter. Ou alors j'utiliserai cet argent pour faire autre chose.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> une platforme mobile simplicissime et surtout LIMITEE.



Limite quoi ? Je ne comprends pas ta phrase. Ou alors si je la comprends, elle est particulièrement agressive et à mon sens à côté des valeurs de l'iPad. Simple, ne veut pas dire simplissime et le terme limite me semble inapproprié ici.




Ugooo a dit:


> Je suis le seul a m'inquieter pour OS X Lion? J'ai pas encore switché, je compte le faire, mais le fait que Lion soit une refonte de Snow leopard avec un ajout de nombreuse fonction d'iOS me rebute.
> Je veux un ordinateur, pas un interface iOS rudimentaire.



Et moi, je veux un appareil qui fonctionne, et le Macintosh, ça, a toujours été ça. Un système simple d'utilisation avec des fonctions poussées si le geek qui sommeille en toi veut les utiliser. Mais à la base, c&#8217;est un système qui fonctionne facilement et intuitivement.

Je sens que cela va être l'avenir de l'informatique et on va enfin avoir des ordinateurs accessibles à un large public et non un outil compliqué inadapté pour la plupart des taches demandés. 

C'est ça qui fait la force de l'iPad également. C'est une tablette, mais elle fonctionne et elle est facile d'utilisation.



Ugooo a dit:


> J'espere, pour la santé de son bulletin de notes!



Je ne vois pas en quoi c&#8217;est contradictoire. L'iPad ou le PC ne donnent pas de bonne note, c&#8217;est à l'élève de faire des efforts, quel que soit son outil de travail.



Ugooo a dit:


> Franchement, meme pour Youtube et Facebook, l'iPad va 5 min, mais ya pas le comfort d'un pc!



Justement, je trouve l'iPad bien plus confortable qu'un PC. Comme cela a déjà était dit, il est plus ergonomique, car se tient comme un livre n'as pas besoin d'être posé sur une table, les claviers sont facilement interchangeable en fonction des langues utilisées, etc... Et puis, l'application YouTube est bien plus sympa à utiliser sur iPad que sur un ordi je trouve. Pour Facebook, je ne sais pas, mais selon moi, un enfant ne devrait pas utiliser ce genre de site.



Ugooo a dit:


> C'est lent, on peut pas faire de multifenetres, plein d'options ne sont pas accessibles...



Lent , que dire d'un PC alors, c'est un veau ? À moins d'acheter un alienware à 3mille euros.

Quant aux options inaccessibles, on s'en passe. C'est comme tous ces gens qui veulent avoir Photoshop pour retoucher deux photos de vacances. Il existe des logiciels bien plus adaptés et ce n'est pas la peine de choisir une usine à gaz pour faire de menus travaux.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (14 Mai 2011)

> Lent , que dire d'un PC alors, c'est un veau ? À moins d'acheter un alienware à 3mille euros.


C'est bien connu, on ne peut pas surfer si on a pas un PC à 3000 euros...
Faudrait arrêter la mauvaise trente secondes, d'une part alienware n'est pas LA référence ultime, d'autre part, on peut déjà en faire beaucoup avec une config modeste.



> Justement, je trouve l'iPad bien plus confortable qu'un PC. Comme cela a déjà était dit, il est plus ergonomique, car se tient comme un livre n'as pas besoin d'être posé sur une table, les claviers sont facilement interchangeable en fonction des langues utilisées, etc... Et puis, l'application YouTube est bien plus sympa à utiliser sur iPad que sur un ordi je trouve. Pour Facebook, je ne sais pas, mais selon moi, un enfant ne devrait pas utiliser ce genre de site.


Pourquoi pas,mais tu ne tiens pas compte des critiques pertinentes qui ont été formulées à ce sujet...



> Je sens que cela va être l'avenir de l'informatique et on va enfin avoir des ordinateurs accessibles à un large public et non un outil compliqué inadapté pour la plupart des taches demandés.


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi sur ce point. L'ordinateur est un outil difficile à prendre en main, et c'est là tout son intérêt. Une fois qu'on sait s'en servir, on peut en faire ce qu'on veux. C'est un peu chiant au début, mais ça en vaut la peine. Un système plus intuitif n'est pas forcément meilleur. Par exemple, je fais pas mal de MAO, et je galère sur Garageband parce que je trouve qu'une fois qu'on a finit de s'extasier sur sa jolie interface, on a quand même beaucoup de mal à trouver les fonctions dont on a besoin. Sur d'autres séquenceurs plus austères, c'est l'inverse.

Pour illustrer une seconde fois mon propos, je vais prendre un exemple qui parle à tous: la langue. Apprendre le français et au moins aussi long et difficile que d'apprendre à se servir d'un ordinateur, si ce n'est plus. Imaginons qu'on mette au point une langue qui ne comprenne que 10 mots, 10 caractère et quelques règles de grammaire... On l'apprendrait beaucoup plus facilement, mais on aurait au final beaucoup plus de mal à en "faire ce qu'on veux".


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> L'ordinateur est un outil difficile à prendre en main, et c'est là tout son intérêt. Une fois qu'on sait s'en servir, on peut en faire ce qu'on veux.



Parce que tu y trouves un intérêt. Mais la majorité des gens n'ont pas besoin d'ordinateur. Du coup, pourquoi iraient-ils se compliquer la vie avec un appareil faisant tout, mais qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas ?

Si le grand public a acheté des PC en masse, c'est parce qu'ils avaient la même chose au bureau. Et à la maison, ils ne font pas plus de choses que ce qu'ils ont appris à faire au bureau.

Le souci, est que u vois, l'informatique par rapport à tes besoins présents et futurs. Or, la plupart des gens ne pensent qu&#8217;u présent et ne veulent pas évoluer vers autre chose, ils ont d'autres choses bien plus importantes à faire dans la vie.

ET quand je vois ta comparaison avec la langue, tu as tous faux. Aujourd'hui, l'être humain utilise peu la richesse du vocabulaire qui lui est possible d'utiliser. Il se contente de mots basiques et arrive très bien à communiquer. Il suffit de voir comment certaines personnes bloquent sur les logiciels en anglais alors que franchement, le vocabulaire utilisé et d'une simplicité et d'une redondance qui devrait le rendre accessible alors qu'il n'en est rien.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Si un vélo coûtait le prix d'un scooter, j'opterai sans doute pour le scooter. Ou alors j'utiliserai cet argent pour faire autre chose.



Au prix d'achat égal, j'achèterai le vélo. Pas besoin d'assurance, pas besoin de faire le plein surtout au prix du pétrole aujourd'hui. Et les réparations... Tout ça pour aller chercher des baguettes à 500 m... Il évident que je prendrai le scooter si je dois aller au travail à 10km de chez moi. 
Toujours acheter par rapport aux besoins. Bien sur si tu veux te faire plaisir... mais c'est une autre histoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu y trouves un intérêt. Mais la majorité des gens n'ont pas besoin d'ordinateur. Du coup, pourquoi iraient-ils se compliquer la vie avec un appareil faisant tout, mais qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas ?


----------



## Geoffrey198 (14 Mai 2011)

Tu as mal interprété ma comparaison avec la langue. Je voulais juste dire que quelque chose de plus simple n'est pas forcément plus pratique à l'usage. 

"Parce que tu y trouves un intérêt. Mais la majorité des gens n'ont pas besoin d'ordinateur. Du coup, pourquoi iraient-ils se compliquer la vie avec un appareil faisant tout, mais qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas ?" 
Pour commencer, aucun appareil mobile n'est aussi confortable à utiliser qu'un ordinateur fixe, et mine de rien, c'est important.
Un ordinateur n'est pas forcément destiné à des taches très complexes. On peut utiliser un ordinateur pour lire un DVD, visionner des photos prises depuis un appareil photo, écouter une chanson sur deezer tout en lisant ses mails, télécharger massivement de la musique ou des films... Bref pour accomplir des tâches assez basiques, mais inadaptées aux appareils mobiles tels que l'iPad.

Et quand je vois tous ces gens qui passent la majeure partie de leur temps libre devant leur ordi et qui ne sont pas capables de faire quoi que ce soit avec, ce qui engendre des pertes de temps considérables...je me dis que ça peu valoir la peine de passer quelques jours voire quelques semaines à apprendre à maîtriser sa machine.



> Au prix d'achat égal, j'achèterai le vélo. Pas besoin d'assurance, pas besoin de faire le plein surtout au prix du pétrole aujourd'hui. Et les réparations... Tout ça pour aller chercher des baguettes à 500 m... Il évident que je prendrai le scooter si je dois aller au travail à 10km de chez moi.
> Toujours acheter par rapport aux besoins. Bien sur si tu veux te faire plaisir... mais c'est une autre histoire.


Sauf que le vélo et le scoot représentent respectivement un iPad et un ordinateur donc on ne peut pas prendre en compte l'assurance et le prix du pétrole...
Et prenons le problème dans l'autre sens: serais tu prêt à payer le prix d'un scooter pour un vélo qui te permettra d'aller chercher des baguettes à 500 mètres ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Tu as mal interprété ma comparaison avec la langue. Je voulais juste dire que quelque chose de plus simple n'est pas forcément plus pratique à l'usage.



Si justement. Du moins pour une personne n'ayant pas une formation sur le produit.

Regarde, tous les jours, tu dois faire des choses que d'autres personnes trouveraient ridicules. Puisque tu aimes les analogies, en cuisine, un employé de Subway trouverait ridicule de ne mettre qu'une tranche de jambon dans un sandwich alors qu'il suffirait d'y rajouter un peu de crudité. Mais si tu n'en as pas chez toi il va falloir se bouger un peu pour aller en chercher et réfléchir quoi prendre et soit créer une recette ou en adapter une existante. Et encore, je ne te parle que d'un employé de Subway, aux yeux d'un grand chef, un sandwich serait une hérésie. Par contre, pas besoin de maîtriser la mécanique quand tu es cuisinier et vu les horaires de fou de cette profession et ils ne doivent pas faire une vidange eux-mêmes alors que franchement, c'est d'une simplicité enfantine... quand on sait... sauf que pour apprendre, et faire ces choses la, il faut du temps.

Chaque personne à son niveau a des connaissances et des besoins différents et surtout une capacité d'apprentissage différente. Du coup, pourquoi un chirurgien irait s'embêter avec un ordinateur à clavier si le logiciel dont il a besoin existe sur iPad. pourquoi un journaliste s'encombrerait d'un ordinateur à clavier bruyant lors de la prise de note d'une conférence alors qu'il peut utiliser un iPad. pourquoi un dessinateur utiliserait un ordinateur et une souris alors qu'il peut avoir un écran tactile bien plus adapté sur un iPad. Pourquoi un étudiant s'embêterait avec un PC portable qui n'a que deux heures de batterie et qui pèse lourd alors qu'un iPad lui suffirait pour enregistrer ses cours ?

Il faut adapter l'outil à son utilisateur et non l'inverse. L'iPad est simple d'utilisation et il répond à un besoin, qui n'est pas celui d'une personne calée en informatique et aimant bidouillé ses ordinateurs. Quoi que j'aime ça aussi, mais j'aime également mon iPad.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Pour commencer, aucun appareil mobile n'est aussi confortable à utiliser qu'un ordinateur fixe, et mine de rien, c'est important.



Euh, je te trouve bien catégorique. Perso, je trouve mon iPad bien plus confortable pour regarder un film, lire un livre ou une BD, aller sur le net, lire mes emails, dessiner, écrire, et j'en oublis sûrement. Par contre, certaines taches sont plus agréables à réaliser sur un ordinateur de bureau en effet, mais au final, ce sont deux outils différents et complémentaires pour moi.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Un ordinateur n'est pas forcément destiné à des taches très complexes. On peut utiliser un ordinateur pour lire un DVD,



Les films peuvent être lus sur l'iPad sans aucun problème. Tu as certains ordinateurs sans lecteurs de DVD, comme le MacBook Air et encore plus sans lecteur de BlueRay. Là, il s'agit d'une contrainte de format et non de média. La plupart des ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent lire les supports Zip, Syquest, bande, etc., cela n'en fait pas de système inadapté, c'est juste une évolution.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> visionner des photos prises depuis un appareil photo,



La, aucun souci avec un iPad. 



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> écouter une chanson sur deezer tout en lisant ses mails,



Je ne connais pas Deezer, mais j'écoute plein de choses avec mon iPad, comme les infos avec France Info et le tout en surfant sur le net ou lisant mes mails. Donc, c'est aussi un faux problème. Deezer n'est qu'une des possibilités et si elle n'est pas adaptée à l'iPad, une autre solution viendra.




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> télécharger massivement de la musique ou des films...



C'est totalement possible sur un iPad également.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Bref pour accomplir des tâches assez basiques, mais inadaptées aux appareils mobiles tels que l'iPad.



Je viens de te montrer que tes taches basics le sont également sur iPad. Par contre, sur un PC, tu ne peux pas jouer à AngryBird, et là, c'est rédhibitoire 



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Et quand je vois tous ces gens qui passent la majeure partie de leur temps libre devant leur ordi et qui ne sont pas capables de faire quoi que ce soit avec, ce qui engendre des pertes de temps considérables...je me dis que ça peu valoir la peine de passer quelques jours voire quelques semaines à apprendre à maîtriser sa machine.



Si on pouvait tout apprendre, ce serait bien, mais cela n'est humainement pas possible. C'est pourquoi il existe différents métiers et des spécialités bien pointues. Comme je dis, tout le monde peut dessiner, c'est juste une question d'apprentissage, tout comme la musique. Pourtant, énormément de personnes ne savent ni dessiner, ni jouer d'un instrument.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (15 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> . Du coup, pourquoi un chirurgien irait s'embêter avec un ordinateur à clavier si le logiciel dont il a besoin existe sur iPad. .


Parce que si dans deux mois il a besoin (ou envie) d'un nouveau logiciel pour une quelconque raison, il sera sur de ne pas avoir de problèmes. De plus, s'il opte pour un ordinateur, il aura une machine pour tout: il pourra s'en servir pour utiliser ses logiciels pros, mais aussi visionner des DVD, partager rapidement et facilement ses photos de vacances prises avec son APN, etc. 





> Euh, je te trouve bien catégorique. Perso, je trouve mon iPad bien plus confortable pour regarder un film, lire un livre ou une BD, aller sur le net, lire mes emails, dessiner, écrire, et j'en oublis sûrement. Par contre, certaines taches sont plus agréables à réaliser sur un ordinateur de bureau en effet, mais au final, ce sont deux outils différents et complémentaires pour moi.


Je pense l'être à juste titre. Passer plusieurs heures sur un iPad n'est pas très agréable...
Peut-être que tu trouves ça génial de regarder un film sur un écran de 10 pouces après avoir attendu de transférer/télécharger ledit film sur ton iPad. Mais moi je préfères attraper un blu ray, le glisser dans le lecteur de mon fixe et regarder mon film sur un grand écran.



> Les films peuvent être lus sur l'iPad sans aucun problème. Tu as certains ordinateurs sans lecteurs de DVD, comme le MacBook Air et encore plus sans lecteur de BlueRay. Là, il s'agit d'une contrainte de format et non de média. La plupart des ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent lire les supports Zip, Syquest, bande, etc., cela n'en fait pas de système inadapté, c'est juste une évolution.


Dans l'absolu pourquoi pas. Mais les supports physiques tels que les DVD ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Aujourd'hui, c'est handicap de n'avoir ni ports USB ni lecteur DVD sur sa machine... On peut s'en passer, mais ça reste chiant.



> Les films peuvent être lus sur l'iPad sans aucun problème. Tu as certains ordinateurs sans lecteurs de DVD, comme le MacBook Air et encore plus sans lecteur de BlueRay. Là, il s'agit d'une contrainte de format et non de média. La plupart des ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent lire les supports Zip, Syquest, bande, etc., cela n'en fait pas de système inadapté, c'est juste une évolution.


Ce n'était qu'un exemple. Globalement, sur un iPad, la ,navigation est beaucoup plus lente et fastidieuse... Pour surfer vite fait c'est largement suffisant, mais pour du surf un peu plus intensif un ordinateur est plus adapté.



> Citation:
> Envoyé par Geoffrey198
> visionner des photos prises depuis un appareil photo,
> La, aucun souci avec un iPad.


Sauf qu'il faut passer par un ordinateur...



> Citation:
> Envoyé par Geoffrey198
> télécharger massivement de la musique ou des films...
> C'est totalement possible sur un iPad également.


Vu la capacité de stockage d'un iPad et les prix affichés sur iTunes, ce n'est pas "totalement possible".



> Si on pouvait tout apprendre, ce serait bien, mais cela n'est humainement pas possible. C'est pourquoi il existe différents métiers et des spécialités bien pointues. Comme je dis, tout le monde peut dessiner, c'est juste une question d'apprentissage, tout comme la musique. Pourtant, énormément de personnes ne savent ni dessiner, ni jouer d'un instrument.


Il ne s'agit pas non plus d'apprendre à programmer en assembleur, mais juste de savoir se servir un minimum de sa machine. De nombreux utilisateurs se servent de leur ordinateur pour se divertir ou accomplir des tâches qui ne sont pas essentielles mais refusent toutefois d'apprendre à s'en servir. C'est ce genre de comportement que je trouve un peu "idiot".
Par exemple, mon petit frère est accro aux jeux vidéos. Ça fait deux ans qu'il a sa propre machine et qu'il passe plusieurs heures dessus à jouer. Et depuis qu'il a cette machine il passe son temps à désinstaller certains jeux pour pouvoir en installer d'autres car sa partition C est trop petite... Je m'en suis rendu compte il y a quelques jours et je lui ai montré comment faire...ça à du lui prendre dix secondes à tout casser d'apprendre à faire cette manip qui aurait pu lui permettre d'économiser de nombreuses heures...
Et de tels exemples, il y en a beaucoup.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2011)

Que de mauvaise foi&#8201;! Pourquoi n'arrives-tu pas à admettre que d&#8217;autres personnes n'ont pas les mêmes besoins que toi et surtout que tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un ordinateur&#8201;?



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Parce que si dans deux mois il a besoin (ou envie) d'un nouveau logiciel pour une quelconque raison, il sera sur de ne pas avoir de problèmes.



Si, car ce logiciel pourrait causer une instabilité de son système et donc rendre son OUTIL DE TRAVAIL moins fonctionnel. Dans le doute, abstient toi dit un proverbe. ET quand on travaille, on ne peut être dans le doute.

Et puis, qui dit que dans deux mois il ne trouvera pas un super logiciel qui n'est accessible que sur iPad justement et qui corresponde à ses besoins&#8201;? Il y en a plusieurs comme ça. Tous les logiciels de l'iPad n'existent pas sur Windows ou Mac OS.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> De plus, s'il opte pour un ordinateur, il aura une machine pour tout: il pourra s'en servir pour utiliser ses logiciels pros, mais aussi visionner des DVD, partager rapidement et facilement ses photos de vacances prises avec son APN, etc.



Sauf que là, on parle de matériel professionnel. Pourquoi encombrer sa machine avec des données perso&#8201;? Il achète une machine pour ça qu'il laisse chez lui. OK? Tout le monde ne peut avoir plusieurs machines, mais c'est évident qu'avec un iPad, il faille à côté un ordinateur, même partagé entre tous les membres d'une famille ou d'un service. Donc, le problème ne se pose pas puisque l'ordinateur existe déjà.






Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Je pense l'être à juste titre. Passer plusieurs heures sur un iPad n'est pas très agréable...



Si justement, car sa position est plus naturelle que le nez sur un écran que l'on ne peut bouger.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Peut-être que tu trouves ça génial de regarder un film sur un écran de 10 pouces après avoir attendu de transférer/télécharger ledit film sur ton iPad. Mais moi je préfère attraper un Blu-ray, le glisser dans le lecteur de mon fixe et regarder mon film sur un grand écran.



Moi, quand je veux regarder un film, je le fais avec mon vidéoprojecteur et mon lecteur BlueRay en effet. Pas avec mon iPad ni mon ordinateur. Par contre, quand je suis en déplacement, je préfère largement regarder mon iPad qu'un portable lourd et avec les reflets de l'écran sur le clavier.

Il faut adapter ses outils à ses besoins. Et si le but est de regarder un film, alors, il faut acheter une TV, pas autre chose.

Et puis, tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de s'offrir un écran 27 pouces. Quand aux mini PC portables, les fameux netbook, ils sont souvent trop peux puissant pour décoder certains films et de tout de façon, n'ont pas de lecteurs DVD (sauf en option)




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Dans l'absolu pourquoi pas. Mais les supports physiques tels que les DVD ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Aujourd'hui, c'est handicap de n'avoir ni ports USB ni lecteur DVD sur sa machine... On peut s'en passer, mais ça reste chiant.



Tout comme ça reste chiant le BlueRay quand tu as un lecteur de DVD seulement. Non, les supports physiques n'ont pas tant que ça de beaux jours devant eux. C'est le cas pour certaines personnes, mais pas pour tout le monde.




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Ce n'était qu'un exemple. Globalement, sur un iPad, la ,navigation est beaucoup plus lente et fastidieuse... Pour surfer vite fait c'est largement suffisant, mais pour du surf un peu plus intensif un ordinateur est plus adapté.



Perso, je ne trouve pas. Mais ça se défend, c'est comme tout ça dépend de tes besoins.




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Sauf qu'il faut passer par un ordinateur...



Non, avec le connecteur photo, aucun souci.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Vu la capacité de stockage d'un iPad et les prix affichés sur iTunes, ce n'est pas "totalement possible".



Ça dépend encore une fois de tes besoins.




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas non plus d'apprendre à programmer en assembleur, mais juste de savoir se servir un minimum de sa machine.



Mais la plupart des gens qui ne savent pas ne veulent justement pas passer du temps à apprendre.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> De nombreux utilisateurs se servent de leur ordinateur pour se divertir ou accomplir des tâches qui ne sont pas essentielles mais refusent toutefois d'apprendre à s'en servir. C'est ce genre de comportement que je trouve un peu "idiot".



Je vais reprendre l'analogie avec la vidange. 100% des gens que je connais qui font eux-mêmes leur vidange trouvent idiot que les autres ne le fassent pas eux-mêmes, mais passent par un garagiste pour ça. C'est comme tout, question de temps et de moyens.

Si les AppleStore sont dotés de Génius et de garantie te permettant d'être accompagné pour l'utilisation de ta machine, c'est bien qu'il y a un besoin.

Je connais beaucoup de personnes qui m'appellent au téléphone pour des besoins plus que basic. Mais je comprends qu'elles ne peuvent pas tout savoir.




Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Par exemple, mon petit frère est accro aux jeux vidéos. Ça fait deux ans qu'il a sa propre machine et qu'il passe plusieurs heures dessus à jouer.



Si certaines personnes achètent une PlayStation ou un Wii pour jouer, c'est bien qu'il y a une raison aussi. Peutre entre la ludothèque, mais aussi le fait que c'est d'un fonctionnement simple et immédiat.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Et depuis qu'il a cette machine il passe son temps à désinstaller certains jeux pour pouvoir en installer d'autres, car sa partition C est trop petite... Je m'en suis rendu compte il y a quelques jours et je lui ai montré comment faire...ça à du lui prendre dix secondes à tout casser d'apprendre à faire cette manip qui aurait pu lui permettre d'économiser de nombreuses heures...
> Et de tels exemples, il y en a beaucoup.



Quelle manip ? Je n'ai rien compris à ton histoire, il doit manquer des mots ?

Moi aussi, j'en ai des dizaines d'exemples comme ça. Mais si tu as pu le dépanner sur ce coup-là, je doute que tu maîtrises ton outil à 100%. DU coup, tu trouveras toujours une personne pour t'apprendre quelque chose. Certains savent parfaitement se débrouiller avec leurs connaissances et ils font des choses aussi bien que plein d'autre monde. Ils le font juste différemment.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (15 Mai 2011)

> Que de mauvaise foi&#8201;! Pourquoi n'arrives-tu pas à admettre que dautres personnes n'ont pas les mêmes besoins que toi et surtout que tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un ordinateur&#8201;?


J'allais reprendre ton message point par point pour t'expliquer ma vision de choses, et j'ai réalisé qu'on s'écartait complètement du sujet ^^
Aussi, je vais essayer de résumer ma pensée pour clore ce petit débat. 

Personne n'a fondamentalement besoin d'un ordinateur. C'est un outil polyvalent qui s'adapte à son utilisateur. Bref, l'utilisateur fait ce qu'il veut de sa machine et n'a pas un nombre limité de possibilités. Dans cette mesure, il est impossible d'affirmer avec certitude que quelqu'un qui n'a jamais eu d'ordinateur personnel n'a pas besoin d'un ordinateur. Peut-être que si ladite personne avait eu un ordinateur elle se serait rendu compte que cet outil lui est très utile... 

Après, si un utilisateur a qui utilisé son ordinateur personnel pendant plusieurs années et a fait "le tour de la question" estime qu'un iPad est plus adapté à ses envie, son achat sera tout à fait pertinent. Mais dans ce cas, on peut aussi se demander s'il est vraiment nécessaire de dépenser tant d'argent.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas, on peut aussi se demander s'il est vraiment nécessaire de dépenser tant d'argent.



Vu le prix de l'iPad comparé à un ordinateur (de bonne qualité, pas un Netbook limité), la personne minimise les risques 

Sinon, je crois qu'on est daccord sur un point. Il faut acheter ce dont on a l'utilité


----------



## Geoffrey198 (15 Mai 2011)

> Vu le prix de l'iPad comparé à un ordinateur (de bonne qualité, pas un Netbook limité), la personne minimise les risques


Il y a iPad et iPad...
500 euros pour un ordinateur c'est un peu juste, mais 800 c'est déjà pas mal pour une utilisation classique.

En ce qui concerne les netbooks, ils sont beaucoup moins chers que le moins cher des iPads...


----------

